# Throwing up



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Bailey threw up 4-5 times in 2 days so I took her to the vet. They did X-ray and blood work and said it was all good. Put her on a bland diet for 2 days then transition back to reg food. When I did that she got sick again. So took her I again and they did another X-ray and ultrasound. Again nothing showed but she had a little temp. So back in bland diet for 2 weeks. 

I just don't understand what's wrong with her. She acts totally normal, plays, runs, ect.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Maybe it's literally something in her diet? what are you feeding her? have you changed anything recently?


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Nope. She's been on same food for months.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

pukie pukie~ my dexter used to puke a lot from his horrible kibble. what brand do u feed?


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Good stuff...Castor and Pollux Organix


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

That was one of the last kibbles I fed my chis. More than a year ago I think... 
Anyway, I quit feeding it because they had obviously changed the formula (different size, color, shape, smell in the last bag I bought compared to many prior bags) and they completely refused to admit it when I called/emailed and quickly ignored all contact from me... It weirded me out to be honest, I never fed it again.
There are many great kibbles out there. Taste of the Wild, Fromm... what is available in your area?


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

When exactly is she puking (after food, in the middle of the night, between feeding times)? And when are u feeding her and how much?? Is she actually puking food or just fluids??


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

How's Bailey today?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

If she started puking again after transitioning back to her food, maybe you can try changing to a different kibble? It's possible they changed the formula and something it is making her sick.

Have you tried Fromm, Acana, TOTW, or Orijen? Those are all good kibbles and are available online/in a lot of stores.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Sometimes when we go out in the garden and I take my eyes off the dogs for a sec, they eat leaves and God knows what and 1 or 2 times both prada and gucci have thrown up.
But it went away after a day.
My vet told me not to worry
How is Bailey now?


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I gave Her some of the Rx Iams and she threw up again. But Iams is nasty so I don't blame her for not liking it. She had another anti nausea shot plus gets 4 days of it in pill form and bland diet for at least a week now. She's still acting normal!! 

A change in her food can definetly be the prob so I was going to change after she done with the bland part. There's no way she has got into anything bad so it can't be that.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

There is a recall on Iams right now. Can you take her off it?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Iams Recall Puppy Food


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

She only had a tablespoon of it and it's not in the recall. I'm not feeding it to her.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Good good! 
Hope little one feels better soon!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I asked the dog food company if they had done any changes to the puppy food and they said they did some "enhancements". Wonder what that exactly means.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I wanted to give a quick update on this post...I switched Bailey's food to Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Diet formula and she's fine now! It must have been her old food. I'm so relieved!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you for the update, so glad Bailey is doing better now on a better food.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

So glad she is doing better! Sorry she had to go through all of that-you, too!


----------

